# Need help for Levis sizing



## miztgral (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, as you can see I'm based in Singapore and I'm trying to buy Levis from the USA website... so I need help from you dearies regarding the sizes...

Ok, anyone owns a pair of Size14  515, 545 or 550? Can you kindly help me like measure the waist, hips and thighs on the jeans? THANKS SO MUCH!


----------

